
The Los Angeles metro is great – so why aren’t people using it? - jseliger
http://www.citymetric.com/transport/los-angeles-metro-great-so-why-aren-t-people-using-it-2742
======
sirrele
What part of it is great? I think it recently became a lot better since the
light rail now goes to Santa Monica, but that was VERY recent. Previously, I
thought it really needed to improved. No where near cities like SF, NYU, or
Boston.

